# Microworm Cultures



## bouyobouy (Apr 9, 2009)

ive noticed a lot of ppl wanting to make or buy microworms...i found a web site that tells you how to yourself...

http://www.e-aquarium.com.au/microworms.htm

just want to be clear you do need a "starter culture". after that, the link i provided here will help keep those worms wrigglin'.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

You actually need a starter culture of it. Which is what some folk are selling or giving away. you can't add the ingredinats and wait for microworms. they need to get in there to start.


----------



## bouyobouy (Apr 9, 2009)

yeah i kno. my thread tells how to culture microworms. of course you need a starter culture.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

And that's what is being sold basically. Startercultures. But the worms grow like rabbits... faster even.


----------



## bouyobouy (Apr 9, 2009)

alright, so if you want to make more cultures then, the link will tell you how.


----------

